# Tipp: Wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verfassen:LyX + Ipe - Xfig

## EOF

Wer eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit verfassen möchte und nicht direkt LaTeX verwenden

will sollte sich einmal LyX 

http://www.lyx.org/

anschauen.

LyX ist auf LaTeX aufgebaut und liefert im Bedarfsfall auch sauber exportierten LaTeX-Code.

Einer der Vorteile von LyX ist es, dass man alles sieht, was man fabiziert, vor allem

mathematische Formeln. Da man beim Schreiben nur korrekten Code erzeugt entfällt

auch die Fehlersuche ungeübter LaTeX-Nutzer.

Wenn man wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verfasst will braucht man auch oftmals Grafiken.

Das Standardprogramm dafür ist seit Jahrzehnten das Programm Xfig.

Nach langer Suche habe ich einen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden. Mit dem

Vektor-Zeichenprogramm Ipe lässt sich alles machen, was auch Xfig bietet und

noch mehr.

http://tclab.kaist.ac.kr/ipe/

Zudem ist es deutlich konfortabler als Xfig. Das bei Xfig vermisste Feature direkt

LaTeX formeln zu nutzen ist das Killerfeature von Ipe.

Ipe findet man momentan im sunrise Repository.

Viele Spass beim LyXen.

----------

## giga89

Hast du zufällig an einem Online-Kurs der Uni Karlsruhe teilgenommen?

----------

## EOF

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Hast du zufällig an einem Online-Kurs der Uni Karlsruhe teilgenommen?

 

Nö. Ich bin ganz woanderst tätig. LyX habe ich schon vor der Version 1.0 kennengelernt (erstes Semester

an der Uni), in welcher es noch nicht wirklich nutzbar war. Während der Diplomarbeit habe ich LyX wieder 

genutzt, was sich gelohnt hat. Vorher habe ich reines LaTeX verwendet. Wer das heute macht

ist selbst schuld.

Seit Version 1.6 muss man sich nur noch in sehr wenigen Fällen selbst ein Layout schreiben. Ich hatte

mir für Version 1.5 erst eins geschrieben, was ich dann für 1.6 wieder nicht brauche, da man bei 1.6

Module laden kann. Es gibt auch Layouts für die meisten "wichtigen" Konferenzen/Journale/.... LyX ist also der

Zeitsparer schlechthin. 

Warum ich überhaupt einen Beitrag geschrieben habe (LyX ist ja schon bekannt) ist die Existenz des Programms 

Ipe, was ich vorher nicht kannte (trotz langer suchte). Bisher gab es eigentlich nur Xfig und Dia, wobei Xfig eine

Benutzerführung aus den 70er Jahren hat und Dia überladen (unter anderem) ist.

Ipe ist der perfekte Nachfolger für Xfig und dazu sehr Benutzerfreundlich. Soweit ich gelesen habe

arbeitet momentan nur eine Person an Ipe, was sich hoffentlich irgendwann ändert.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich wuerde ganz gerne Briefe mit Lynx schreiben.

Einmal einen Standart Brief mit Briefkopf, Adresse, Telefonnummer und markierungen zum Falten entwerfen.

Dann nur noch Empfaenger Adresse eintragen inclusive Text.

Da Lynx Txt Dateien sind, wuerde ich die dann ganz gerne mit subversion Verwalten.

Heisst ich schreibe einen Brief, dieser wird in Subversion eingescheckt.

Kommt eine Antwort schreiben, benutze ich den gleichen Brief aendere den Text und checke

diesen dann unter Antwort wieder in Subversion ein.

Irgendwie so habe ich mir das mal vorgestellt.

Bis jetzt bekomme ich in Lyx nur Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich eine von den Briefvorlage benutzen will.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## musv

Dafür gibt's das Paket Dinbrief. Das bastelt Dir in Latex einen standardkonformen Geschäftsbrief. Ob das mit Lyx geht, weiß ich nicht.

----------

## EOF

Oh, habe hier lange nicht geschaut.

Bei LyX einfach das Layout DIN-Brief einstellen unter Document->Settings. Das sollte es gewesen

sein. Hab es aber selbst nie benutzt.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Dafür gibt's das Paket Dinbrief.

 

Das ist eigentlich inzwischen überholt. Die wohl beste Briefklasse ist scrlettr2. Infos dazu gibt es mit 

```
texdoc scrguide
```

----------

## Knieper

scrlettr2 nutzt doch die hässlichen KOMA-Klassen, ich bevorzuge immer noch dinbrief. Den Theoretikern unter Euch kann ich nur xy-pic für Grafiken ans Herz legen.

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> scrlettr2 nutzt doch die hässlichen KOMA-Klassen, ich bevorzuge immer noch dinbrief.

 

Das Schöne an scrlettr2 - ebenso wie am Rest von KOMA - ist die gute Konfigurierbarkeit. Mit dinbrief hat man i.W. ein standardisiertes Format, mit scrlettr2 hat man alle gebräuchlichen (und bei Bedarf Abwandlungen davon).

 *Quote:*   

> Den Theoretikern unter Euch kann ich nur xy-pic für Grafiken ans Herz legen.

 

Mich hat xy-pic auch stark beeindruckt. Allerdings ist pstricks vielleicht noch mächtiger.

----------

## EOF

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> scrlettr2 nutzt doch die hässlichen KOMA-Klassen, ich bevorzuge immer noch dinbrief. Den Theoretikern unter Euch kann ich nur xy-pic für Grafiken ans Herz legen.

 

KOMMA(-script) ist keinesfalls hässlich, sonder oft die beste Wahl für Diplomarbeiten oder Dissertationen. Ich kenne niemanden, der das Paket xy-pic benutzt. Richtig mächtig und aktuell ist das Paket TikZ.

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich kenne niemanden, der das Paket xy-pic benutzt.

 

Für einige Disziplinen, etwa algebraische Topologen (kommutative Diagramme usw.), ist es wohl immer noch das einfachste Paket (wenn man mal von amscd absieht, das aber für viele Zwecke nicht ausreicht). Es ist vor allem deshalb so beeindruckend, weil es Alles mit TeXs Bordmitteln erreicht, also nicht auf extrerne Programme aufsetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> Richtig mächtig und aktuell ist das Paket TikZ.

 

Damit habe ich nur wenig Erfahrung, und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich es benutzen würde, weil es z.B. fürs Plotten auf externe Programme (gnuplot) aufsetzt, und es daher schwierig sein kann, solche TeX-Files weiterzugeben, da man eine spezielle Installation (vermutlich ein Unix?) und gewisses Know-How benötigt, sie zu übersetzen. In der Mächtigkeit kommt es wohl auch nicht ganz an pstricks heran.

----------

## EOF

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Ich kenne niemanden, der das Paket xy-pic benutzt. 
> 
> Für einige Disziplinen, etwa algebraische Topologen (kommutative Diagramme usw.), ist es wohl immer noch das einfachste Paket (wenn man mal von amscd absieht, das aber für viele Zwecke nicht ausreicht). Es ist vor allem deshalb so beeindruckend, weil es Alles mit TeXs Bordmitteln erreicht, also nicht auf extrerne Programme aufsetzt.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Richtig mächtig und aktuell ist das Paket TikZ. 
> ...

 

Ich denke es ist unwahrscheinlicher xy-pic installiert zu haben, als GNUplot. Soll ich das so verstehen, dass du mit TeX Bordmitteln arbeitest? GNUplot gibt es natürlich auch für Windows. 

Die Idee von Open Source ist es ja gerade das Rad nicht neu zu erfinden. Schau dir mal die Abhängigkeiten von LyX an. Bevor du etwas über die Mächtigkeit von TikZ sagst solltest du die

halbe Seite Wikipedia-Information lesen und vielleicht mal ein Blick ins Handbuch so, wie ich es bei xy-pic getan habe. Ich bin immer dankbar für Programme und Pakete, die das Leben vereinfachen  :Smile:  .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PGF/TikZ

http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich denke es ist unwahrscheinlicher xy-pic installiert zu haben, als GNUplot.

 

Kaum: Jede TeX-Distribution, die ich kenne, hatte xy-pic dabei (zumindest optional als Paket nachinstallierbar); antike Sachen wie emtex vielleicht ausgenommen. Gnuplot ist da schon eher etwas für "Freaks".

 *Quote:*   

> GNUplot gibt es natürlich auch für Windows.

 

Schon, aber wie viele haben es installiert? Vor allem muss es ja von TikZ per Shell-Escape aufgerufen werden, und schon Letzteres ist schon aus Sicherheitsgründen selbst unter Linux nur mit speziellem Aufruf von tex möglich, vielleicht nicht einmal bei allen Tex-Systemen. Alternativ muss man es selber aufrufen und dann ein Script oder Makefile drumrumbasteln, was unter dem Plastiksystem aus Redmond dann vermutlich ebenfalls nicht direkt läuft. Ich möchte nicht irgendeinem DAU per Email erklären müssen, wie er es schafft, meinen TeX-Code dann doch noch für ein Journal zu setzen. Sicher kann man sich da irgendwie behelfen (gnuplot-Ausgabe in separatem File mitschicken o.ä.), aber mit xy-pic pder pstricks hat man derlei Probleme halt überhaupt nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Schau dir mal die Abhängigkeiten von LyX an.

 

Daher eignet sich LyX auch nicht, wenn man es später veröffentlichen will (außer man ist selbst Herausgeber).

 *Quote:*   

> Bevor du etwas über die Mächtigkeit von TikZ sagst

 

Selbstverständlich habe ich das Handbuch überflogen und auch Seiten gesucht, in denen TikZ und pstricks explizit verglichen werden. Es scheint wohl nichts zu geben, was pstricks nicht auch könnte, während es umgekehrt wohl einige Einschränkungen gibt. Die Lernkurve ist vielleicht weniger steil als bei pstricks, dafür gehen einige Sachen aber nicht oder nicht so leicht, weil TikZ halt keine volle Programmiersprache ist (und auch nicht sein will). Schon bei Funktionsplots merkt man das, denn der Rückgriff auf gnuplot liegt halt daran, dass man keine Funktion "programmieren" kann.

----------

## EOF

@mv

Nach deiner Philosophie gäbe es kein Linux, den schon der Kernel hat unmengen an Abhängigkeiten. LaTeX ist eine Erweiterung von TeX und LyX könnte man als Erweiterung von LaTeX sehen, da es wieder eigene Makros hinzufügt. Oder die Abhängigkeiten vom großen Satz von Fermat. Den kompletten Beweis können nur wenige Experten verstehen. Darf das alles nicht sein   :Laughing:  ?

Das Mit TikZ vs. pstricks lassen wir am besten mal. Beide sind nützlich, TikZ ist noch ein aufstrebender Jüngling. Es gibt auch genug "vs."-Threads im Netz. Nach Google trends hat es bezgl. des Suchvolumen pstricks schon überholt  :Smile: . 

http://www.google.de/trends?q=tikz%2C+pstricks

Bzgl. GNUplot. Du hast also eine Open Source Alternative zu GNUplot? Immer her damit ...  Ich nutze noch R für statistische Plots. Um GNUplot kommt man schwer herum, wenn man keine kommerzielle Software nutzen will. Wenn du eher mit Algebra zu tun hast kann es natürlich sein, dass du es nicht brauchst.

----------

## schachti

Statt mit LyX arbeite ich lieber mit Kile - ist natürlich Ansichtssache, aber zumindest sollte man sich Kile mal ansehen, bevor man (gerade als Einsteiger) loslegt.

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> @mv
> 
> Nach deiner Philosophie gäbe es kein Linux, den schon der Kernel hat unmengen an Abhängigkeiten.

 Wer will denn den Linux-Kernel abdrucken?   :Wink: 

Spaß beiseite: Es handelt sich nicht um Philosophie, sondern schlichtweg um Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem Veröffentlichen von Arbeiten oder Buchmanuskripten bei verschiedenen Journals und Verlagen gemacht habe: Wenn Du Dich dabei darauf verlässt, dass dort ein bestimmtes System/Programm vorhanden ist (oder gar jemand mit diesem umgehen kann/will), hast Du i.d.R. verloren: Oft kann man nur in einem standardisierten Format einreichen, das dann vollautomatisch durchgenudelt wird - Extra-Würste sind da nicht vorgesehen. LaTeX2e mit "Standard"-Paketen geht meist noch problemlos, pstricks ist schon kritischer (je nach Druckweg), bei gnuplot/xfig/anderes_tool sieht es eher düster aus.

 *Quote:*   

> Bzgl. GNUplot. Du hast also eine Open Source Alternative zu GNUplot?

 

Für viele Zwecke ist pstricks die Alternative: Dort kann man ja direkt (mathematische) Funktionen eingeben, die dann unmittelbar von postscript ausgewertet werden.

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Wenn du eher mit Algebra zu tun hast

 

Ich habe eher mit Analysis zu tun, und mir reicht normalerweise pstricks. Als ich mal wirklich komplizierte Funktionen brauchte wie bessel-I oder bessel-H, hat auch gnuplot nichts genutzt (dort gibt es nur bessl-J und bessel-Y): Da musste ich dann ohnehin auf Octave ausweichen. Eine weitere Open-Source-Alternative zu gnuplot wäre übrigens auch scilab.

----------

## EOF

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   @mv
> 
> Nach deiner Philosophie gäbe es kein Linux, den schon der Kernel hat unmengen an Abhängigkeiten. Wer will denn den Linux-Kernel abdrucken?  
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Es handelt sich nicht um Philosophie, sondern schlichtweg um Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem Veröffentlichen von Arbeiten oder Buchmanuskripten bei verschiedenen Journals und Verlagen gemacht habe: Wenn Du Dich dabei darauf verlässt, dass dort ein bestimmtes System/Programm vorhanden ist (oder gar jemand mit diesem umgehen kann/will), hast Du i.d.R. verloren: Oft kann man nur in einem standardisierten Format einreichen, das dann vollautomatisch durchgenudelt wird - Extra-Würste sind da nicht vorgesehen. LaTeX2e mit "Standard"-Paketen geht meist noch problemlos, pstricks ist schon kritischer (je nach Druckweg), bei gnuplot/xfig/anderes_tool sieht es eher düster aus.
> ...

 

Stimmt bei Veröffentlichung ist das schon problematisch, da man ja meistens den LaTeX-Quelltext schicken muss. Da würde ich sowieso alles einfach halten. Meist wird man auch mehr oder weniger durch die Layouts der Journale dazu gezwungen. Ich dachte eher an Diplomarbeiten und Dissertationen, für die es vorteilhaft sein kann hübsch auszusehen. Scilab kenne ich auch.

----------

## Knieper

 *EOF wrote:*   

> KOMMA(-script) ist keinesfalls hässlich

 

"Hässlich" ist immer subjektiv und _ich_ mag die nicht und würde sie auch nicht verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kenne niemanden, der das Paket xy-pic benutzt.

 

Doch mich.  :Wink:  Wenn ich den Rest des Threads verfolge, kann das aber auch an der Ausrichtung liegen. Bei Euch Analysis und Statistik, bei mir fast ausschließlich theor. Informatik und diskrete Mathematik.

 *Quote:*   

> Richtig mächtig und aktuell ist das Paket TikZ.

 

Das kannte ich bisher nicht, ist ja auch noch ziemlich jung. Ich werde es mir mal ansehen.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich bin neu bei Gentoo und komme von Ubuntu. 

Mittlerweile nutze ich die online-Editoren wie monkeytex u.a., weil ich damit sehr mobil bin.

Aber ich habe einige Zeit mit Freude den Editor Texmacs genutzt. Dort ist sie Menüführung oder die Erzeugung von Sonderzeichen durch Tastenkombinationen sehr ergonomisch ausgelegt. Außerdem kann man einen Haufen Matheprogramme als Sitzungen innerhalb der Texmacs-Textdatei und schließlich auch der exportierbaren Latex-Datei aufrufen und einbinden. 

Allerdings hat es nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden genau an den Sitzungen und am Latex-Export (PDF hingegen super) gehapert. Das kann aber wirklich an mir liegen.

Und: Texmacs läuft unter Umständen auch standalone ohne riesiges installiertes Latex.

----------

## Benutzer2010

Das Programm Lyx kann ich leider nicht installieren. Das "ebuild" besteht aus zwei Paketen, wovon bei beim ersten Kollisionen auftreten. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man das Problem lösen kann?

Viele Grüße

----------

## nikaya

 *Benutzer2010 wrote:*   

> Das Programm Lyx kann ich leider nicht installieren. Das "ebuild" besteht aus zwei Paketen, wovon bei beim ersten Kollisionen auftreten. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man das Problem lösen kann?
> 
> Viele Grüße

 

Thema gehört wohl eher ins normale Forum.

Poste doch mal den genauen Output des Fehlers (und so 20-30 Zeilen vorher).

----------

